# Hanjin Scarlet - Christmas visit



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

Here is a nice Christmas gesture. The stranded Hanjin Scarlet getting some goodies from the local Gulf Islanders

http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...d-crew-of-the-hanjin-scarlet-anchored-off-b-c


----------

